# axis and feeder



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

We got our new combo feeders put out this weekend and checked the trail cameras. The axis buck I have been hunting for the past 2 years is almost done with velvet. Hopefully I will get a shot on him soon.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

awesome. needs some help. lol


----------



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

How did the fawns get in their? Dont think they can jump that high


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

If y'all have any openings, please let me know.


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

We have sections of the pen cut down a few panels so the fawns can get in.


----------



## SCORPION KING (Jan 11, 2011)

Plenty of animals to chose from.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

looks like a pile of axis in that area!


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

You got a lot of axis deer. We are heading out at the end of March to try and run an arrow through some. Great pic. Good luck on getting him


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm heading out thursday night to hunt all weekend. We need more meat in the freezer and him being up on the wall would be a bonus. Good luck to you later this month.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Good luck getting him. BTW, I really like that feeder.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

were in fbg do you hunt ? we hunt in fbg off rr 2323 nw of town and dont have any axis


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

our place is off 2093. Ive been hunting out there for 12 years now and have just seen axis in the past couple years. Also have a couple black bucks walking around but never have pics on game cameras.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

what part of texas is that?


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

Its about an hour northwest of austin.


----------



## RockBottomRanch (Feb 7, 2011)

I plan on spending a week in June at our place. Bowhunting axis when the major rut is on. Axis seem to have migrated away over the past 2 years, but can't wait to get at them if they are back.


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

You are a lucky man my friend.


----------

